# impala repo parts



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

How well does the 64 impala reproduction parts fit?Such as hoods fenders and trunk lids,am trying to stay away from the repop shit as much as possible b/c most of it i seen dont fit worth a shit.I have never dealt with any of the impala repo items though,mostly nova and old chevy pickup sheetmetal made by goodmark i was not very pleased with it any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

well, to start off. NOS sheet metal dont fit worth a shit either, unless you know how IT WORKS.


alot of people talk shit about repop sheet metal, but 99% of the ones bitching about it, dont know what they are doing.


take a 64 Impala for example. when those cars were coming down the assembly line, NOTHING actually fit perfectly without some persuasion, shims, spacers and hammers. those cars werent straight and had horrible ass uneven gaps from the factory.



if ANYONE expects a brand new hood to come straight from the box and bolt up and line up the first try, then restoring a classic car isnt for them. same with fenders, inner fenders, radiator supports, trunks and anything else that bolts on. most of those cars had about a pound of body shims throughout the entire body to line everything up. most of the time you couldnt take a hood from a Los Angeles built car and expect it to fit on an Atlanta built car, without some kind of tweaking.



and anything that welds on definitely isnt going to fit without work and experience. 99% of the times, its not the parts, its the installer.




in the sheet metal industry, GOODMARK doesnt make parts, they just put them in boxes with a name on them and sell to the public (and retailers who dont know much about the restoration parts business).


NOTHING IS PERFECT, but Dynacorn makes most ANYTHING sheet metal that you are going to find for the Impala's. They have hoods, doors, trunks, fenders, inner fenders, radiator supports, full floors, quarter panels, rear wheel housings, trunk lids, complete trunk floors, etc etc. 

A good rule of thumb, any piece of sheet metal with the black e-coating is usually going to fit better than the sheet metal pieces that come bare metal covered with oil or cavity wax. but in some situations you dont have a choice, especially on 58-60 impala's.

The above rule doesnt apply to floors made by Experimetal, that is the company who produces the full floors with the braces already welded in, and that is the actual company who is manufacturing the brand new 1957 Chevy Convertible body that Cars Inc markets.


As far as the rest of the restoration parts go, stuff like emblems (made by Trim Parts or Fargo) fit perfectly. The Trim Parts stuff is perfect, most of it is made using original GM tooling and molds. The owner of Trim Parts (Dick) actually worked for GM and had the connections to obtain the original molds, machines and tooling.

After market molding WILL FIT, but again, inexperienced installers will be the first to tell you that it dont fit, experienced installers can make it look exactly like original or better.

Weatherstripping, FITS AND LASTS. Soffseal, Steele Rubber and Metro all make good parts.





I have sold, used and installed ALL of it. NOT ALL PARTS ARE PERFECT, but like I said, an experienced installer can make a world of difference. 

a good example would be 1963 Impala rear cove moldings. Most people will agree that they arent made right and dont fit. I have seen some people install them and literally end up with TEARS in the aluminum. Yet at the same time, I have seen a well known homie (Mike Lopez) install them and they look better than original, SAME AFTERMARKET SET, it just boils down to inexperienced versus experienced hands.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

why do many people say they like NOS or good used parts better in regards to fitments?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 22 2007, 08:49 PM~9284317
> *why do many people say they like NOS or good used parts better in regards to fitments?
> *


it depends on the part. 


if its a hood hinge, I WOULD NEVER USE A REPOP.



if its a hood, fender or any other body panel, IT DONT MATTER IF ITS USED, REPOP OR NOS (if you can find an NOS hood <----- yeah right). All of them will need to be shimmed and installed by someone who knows what they are doing.




NO FENDERS will ever fit right out of the box, NOS, used, repop or whatever. I dont care if you take the fender off one perfectly straight car (car 1), and put it on another perfectly straight car (cars 2), ITS NOT GOING TO FIT PERFECT, UNLESS ITS SHIMMED. and the amount of shims from the first car, will not be the same as the second car.




the problem with the repop part industry is alot of people are ignorant and they dont know the facts, nor do they actually know about cars, bodywork or anything else for that matter. I have heard EVERY SINGLE COMPLAINT IMAGINABLE, but the problem is ALWAYS inexperience.


I have see Bowtie Connection build 100k cars using after market repop parts, and they make them look perfect, but at the same time, I have argued with people who said that their parts wouldnt fit, and claimed "they know what they are doing" yadda yadda yadda, etc etc etc. The ones who complain end up ruining the parts, messing up the car, and ended up with a bucket. Yet the guys are BTC can make the exact same parts work beautifully. I wouldnt be talking about it, if I hadnt seen it all with my own eyes.



I have had A LOT of NOS Impala parts in the past, all I can really say is, NOS parts are way over rated, unless its a part that isnt reproduced, or if its a part that is known for being a poor reproduction (like 63 Impala cove moldings and 62 Impala side molding).


I know a guy who built a bad ass clean all OG 61, he had NOS fenders, NOS inner fenders, NOS hood, etc etc. It took a small miracle to make it all fit perfectly. I know another guy who built a BAAAAAAAAAAAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 63 RAGTOP, he bought the car in ALL ORIGINAL condition, never restored, yet still very nice, Im talking a $40K+ original car, his body man (who is awesome) spent hundreds of hours making the body straight, including making cuts and welding them back up, to make the quarters fit right (original quarters).


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

one thing that hasn't been mentioned is the fact that the Repo parts fit shitty is mostly being said by bodyman who work at collision shops and are dealing with them on newer style cars, i can vouch for that, on a 90's and up vehicle OEM parts USUALLY fit perfect and aftermarket parts 75% of the time fit like shit and need tweaking etc, but a good bodyman has no problem doing so, i personally dont mind using aftermarket parts at all, there cheaper, and a little tweaking is not a big deal. OEM almost never need shimming unless the car has been hit hard and the bodyman is a hack and cant pull it back to specs etc. I have personally seen many aftermarket parts that wouldn't fit for the shits, i have seen some that were so bad, NOBODY in the world could make them fit without removing or adding material from the part, i remember a bumper that was about 2" wider than the original, it gave us a good laugh!!! But this is on newer vehicles, on older cars like these impalas 58-64, its just like tattoo said, they have shims all over the place from the factory to line things up, and hell factory they dont line up worth the shits still, and there wavy as fuck!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what they said...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what are NOS parts and were can i get them


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 22 2007, 11:29 PM~9285443
> *what are NOS parts and were can i get them
> *



NEW OLD STOCK = NOS

you cant get them noone can....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 22 2007, 11:41 PM~9285497
> *NEW OLD STOCK = NOS
> 
> you cant get them noone can....
> *


damn i need parts that i cant find for my 4 door 65


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 22 2007, 11:39 PM~9285167
> *one thing that hasn't been mentioned is the fact that the Repo parts fit shitty is mostly being said by bodyman who work at  collision shops and are dealing with them on newer style cars, i can vouch for that, on a 90's and up vehicle OEM parts USUALLY fit perfect and aftermarket parts 75% of the time fit like shit and need tweaking etc, but a good bodyman has no problem doing so, i personally dont mind using aftermarket parts at all, there cheaper, and a little tweaking is not a big deal. OEM almost never need shimming unless the car has been hit hard and the bodyman is a hack and cant pull it back to specs etc. I have personally seen many aftermarket parts that wouldn't fit for the shits, i have seen some that were so bad, NOBODY in the world could make them fit without removing or adding material from the part, i remember a bumper that was about 2" wider than the original, it gave us a good laugh!!! But this is on newer vehicles, on older cars like these impalas 58-64, its just like tattoo said, they have shims all over the place from the factory to line things up, and hell factory they dont line up worth the shits still, and there wavy as fuck!!!
> *


i have worked the collision side of autobody for many years. 


NOTHING IS WORSE THAN SEEING A CUSTOMER COME IN, WITH SHITTY INSURANCE, AND HAVING TO USE AFTERMARKET CRASH PARTS. Nationwide insurance got sued BIG TIME for forcing their customers to use that junk, they used to force their customers to have their cars repaired with aftermarket parts by using guidelines based on year model and mileage, which is against the law (at least where I live). Mofo's got sued big time for that shit. Most of the body shops around where I live still have paper work hanging on the walls in their offices explaining the nature of the lawsuits.



Hey Josh, how many times have you had to redrill all the fender mounting holes on an aftermarket fender????????????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

One of my friends had to relocate the entire door latch area on a 64 Impala replacement door.

In the pic you can see how far shit was off.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 23 2007, 07:56 AM~9286678
> *One of my friends had to relocate the entire door latch area on a 64 Impala replacement door.
> 
> In the pic you can see how far shit was off.
> ...


i never had any experience with those new doors. i sold about 2 sets of them. i do know several cars that have them installed sucessfully. but i cant really speak on them from a personal use point of view. 

i find it interesting that several other cars have used them, without modification though, but shit happens.




on his car, did he not have enough adjustment on the door latch to compensate?

did his car have ORIGINAL quarters? i mean, WITHOUT A DOUBT original quarters???

was the car EVER involved in an accident?




I have seen some weird shit out there, and heard some weird stories. I've heard it all, from dealerships using "come-alongs" to "tweak" quarter window frames to keep wind noise from coming inside cars, to people finding a coke bottle in the ORIGINAL rocker panel of a 1958 Impala. (this car was bought from its original owner who's only complaint of the car was "we always heard a rattle under the door, but never figured out what it was") my homie was fixing a rust hole in the rocker and found a coke bottle in the rocker panel, I guess someone was bored on the assembly line that day.




I have heard complaints on the Dynacorn quarters for the 64 (the FULL quarters). one guy that I sold a set to, complained that the crowned area where the lower side molding attached was actually a different shape from his original. each side appeared to be stamped too sharp, he sent me a sample of his original quarter, and while the new one was sharper than the original, his original appeared to have ALOT of body work done to it in the past. And I have compared the same new quarters to other 64's and its actually a closer match. Its almost as if, some cars manufactured had a different profile on the quarters than others.


The WORST part about repop parts is, they are manufactured by using original cars for samples, and everything is usually reverse engineered. the only bad thing is, a car assembled at the Los Angeles plant, can differ alot from a car assembled in Georgia, Detroit or Canada, etc. ALOT of things can differ, from weatherstripping profile, fasteners, glass tint, wiring lengths, door gaps, etc. I find it funny that those "snooty" car shows deduct points away if a cotter pin is installed a certain way, yet I hope people dont believe that EVERY cotter pin was installed exactly the same, on every car. 





When it comes to sheet metal, it takes alot of cutting, fitting, welding, grinding, etc to make a straight car, but if you are trying to make it original, it can look like shit, because thats how those cars looked brand new in the first place. panels didnt line up good, and cars were not straight or perfect ORIGINALLY. 

Like I said about the 63 vert earlier. that car had 100% all original sheet metal, nothing was ever replaced. that car lived 80% of its life in a showroom, and was never repainted or anything. The bodyman had to do alot of cutting and welding on the quarters and door jambs to get the door gaps to line up perfect. AND THAT WAS ORIGINAL SHEET METAL, so I can only imagine that it would take alot of work to make new sheet metal fit perfect.

My glasshouse STILL only has 19,000 original miles on it. It had 100% of the original factory paint on it, lacquer single stage, with hand painted pin stripe. THAT CAR WASNT STRAIGHT AT ALL. The door gaps were horrible on that car. (im sure 80% of the worlds population would never notice though, I had a few people tell me they were "perfect", but those people JUST DONT GET IT). :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2007, 12:54 PM~9287795
> *i never had any experience with those new doors. i sold about 2 sets of them. i do know several cars that have them installed sucessfully. but i cant really speak on them from a personal use point of view.
> 
> i find it interesting that several other cars have used them, without modification though, but shit happens.
> ...



if you dont mind me asking, what the hell do you do for a living? just asking cause you seem to be well versed in a number of different areas.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 23 2007, 02:20 PM~9287906
> *if you dont mind me asking, what the hell do you do for a living? just asking cause you seem to be well versed in a number of different areas.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2007, 12:52 PM~9288052
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2007, 01:52 PM~9288052
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: , you typed all of that just to ersae it.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 23 2007, 03:10 PM~9288142
> *:uh: , you typed all of that just to ersae it.
> *


wow, it took 45 seconds.


besides that, after i typed it, i kinda decided that my personal life dont belong on the internet. the people on here who know ME in person, know. i dont really care what anyone else knows or thinks, ITS THE INTERNET.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 03:07 PM~9288123
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2007, 02:17 PM~9288186
> *wow, it took 45 seconds.
> *


 :cheesy: you type fucking fast


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 23 2007, 03:22 PM~9288218
> *:cheesy: you type fucking fast
> *


i type like a badger saddled onto the back of a runaway missile.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 23 2007, 02:22 PM~9288218
> *:cheesy: you type fucking fast
> *



word on the net is he holds the land speed typing record for over 2 decades now, he originally posted that but then decided we would know too much if he left it on here so he edited it in the blink of an eye.

:cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yeah, i also heard that he broke the record using a repro keyboard... :cheesy:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 22 2007, 06:06 PM~9284109
> *well, to start off. NOS sheet metal dont fit worth a shit either, unless you know how IT WORKS.
> alot of people talk shit about repop sheet metal, but 99% of the ones bitching about it, dont know what they are doing.
> take a 64 Impala for example. when those cars were coming down the assembly line, NOTHING actually fit perfectly without some persuasion, shims, spacers and hammers. those cars werent straight and had horrible ass uneven gaps from the factory.
> ...


ok i understand all the shimming and lining everything up,i restore cars for a living,right now im doing a 1934 ford all steel car,no fiberglass even have the original title so i know all about shimming and making everything work out right all i wanted to know was how they fit?I just bought a aftermarket tailgate for a 78 jeep and it was not worth a fuck didnt even use it had to send it back b/c the fitment was just pure bullshit.As far as nos sheetmetal its out there you just have to find it,last week we bought a nos hood for a 1949 ford its pricey as fuck but its out there.Eithier way tatoo 76 i apreciate your help i think you pretty much summed up my questions :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2007, 04:07 AM~9286635
> *
> Hey Josh, how many times have you had to redrill all the fender mounting holes on an aftermarket fender????????????
> *


never had to completely redrill holes actually, just had to ogg them out a little  i have used tons of aftermarket parts, only once was a bumper so bad we couldn't make it fit worth shit, had to send it back.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 23 2007, 06:19 PM~9289167
> *ok i understand all the shimming and lining everything up,i restore cars for a living,right now im doing a 1934 ford all steel car,no fiberglass even have the original title so i know all about shimming and making everything work out right all i wanted to know was how they fit?I just bought a aftermarket tailgate for a 78 jeep and it was not worth a fuck didnt even use it had to send it back b/c the fitment was just pure bullshit.As far as nos sheetmetal its out there you just have to find it,last week we bought a nos hood  for a 1949 ford its pricey as fuck but its out there.Eithier way tatoo 76 i apreciate your help i think you pretty much summed up my questions :thumbsup:
> *


i would honestly be willing to bet that you will NOT having any problems using any of the aftermarket Impala sheet metal that is currently available.


i understand EXACTLY where you are coming from. THERE IS A TON of aftermarket parts out there that are so bad, it makes you wonder why they are even making them in the first place, because they dont fit, wont work and cant even be used. I have heard comments from restorers that they have an easier time working with the Impala parts that are available, as compared to some of the other types of cars out there (like Novas and Camaros). I dont think you will run into alot of problems, the problems that I do know of arent that bad, granted there are parts on the market that are famous for being poor reproductions, there is alot of good parts out there for Impala's.




I've seen $100k showcars that were built using aftermarket floors, quarters, hood, trunk lid, trunk floor, etc. The end product was a million times straighter than a brand new 64 off the showroom floor would have been. Sounds like you are the kind of person WHO CAN do what is necessary to make it work.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 22 2007, 09:06 PM~9284109
> *
> 
> A good rule of thumb, any piece of sheet metal with the black e-coating is usually going to fit better than the sheet metal pieces that come bare metal covered with oil or cavity wax. but in some situations you dont have a choice, especially on 58-60 impala's.
> ...



see, this is a little confusing to me, cause I allways thought that the black painted sheetmetal (ok, the floors at least) were the china re-pop, and the clean metal, with oil covering it , were the usa made. not true? I'm not a body man, but I've replaced floors in about 4 63-64 impalas, and I was led to beleive this as true. The clean metal floors also seemed to fit better (at least where the floor meets the toe-pan part)


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 23 2007, 09:36 PM~9290635
> *see, this is a little confusing to me, cause I allways thought that the black painted sheetmetal (ok, the floors at least)  were the china re-pop, and the clean metal, with oil covering it , were the usa made.  not true? I'm not a body man, but I've replaced floors in about 4 63-64 impalas, and I was led to beleive this as true.  The clean metal floors also seemed to fit better (at least where the floor meets the toe-pan part)
> *


yep.

the black coated floors are from China, they are made by Dynacorn. They fit excellent, and they are the most commonly used floor pan there is. They out number all the other manufacturers 20 to 1 when you compare the cars with Dynacorn floors as opposed to the rest.


80% of the oil covered floors are made in Canada, not USA. 



some of the Experimetal floors are made in Detroit, BUT, most of their Detroit stamped parts are for tri-fives, not Impalas.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i had some door skins and quarter skins in that baremetal look for my 63.... looked really good but i never got them on the car......


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2007, 07:12 PM~9290449
> *i would honestly be willing to bet that you will NOT having any problems using any of the aftermarket Impala sheet metal that is currently available.
> i understand EXACTLY where you are coming from. THERE IS A TON of aftermarket parts out there that are so bad, it makes you wonder why they are even making them in the first place, because they dont fit, wont work and cant even be used. I have heard comments from restorers that they have an easier time working with the Impala parts that are available, as compared to some of the other types of cars out there (like Novas and Camaros). I dont think you will run into alot of problems, the problems that I do know of arent that bad, granted there are parts on the market that are famous for being poor reproductions, there is alot of good parts out there for Impala's.
> I've seen $100k showcars that were built using aftermarket floors, quarters, hood, trunk lid, trunk floor, etc. The end product was a million times straighter than a brand new 64 off the showroom floor would have been. Sounds like you are the kind of person WHO CAN do what is necessary to make it work.
> *


This makes me fell a hundred times better about ordering repop sheetmetal for the impala,your right most repo metal i deal with is for the novas,cameros and chevrolet pick ups.Yesterday i got a hood and deck lid in for a 67 mustang coupe from year one and i must say i was very pleased with it,very minimal work to get them lined up,thanks again tatoo 76 i appreciate you bro.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 23 2007, 08:06 PM~9290865
> *i had some door skins and quarter skins in that baremetal look for my 63.... looked really good but i never got them on the car......
> *


Why not what happened?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 23 2007, 09:55 PM~9291186
> *Why not what happened?
> *


i didn't know how to do any kind metal work back then... i've had the 63 for 5 years and it's just sitting on the side of my house  some guy offered me a grand for it last week but now he's slow stepping.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

oh i got ya,hell i had my 64 for 5 years now,i have people come by all the time and ask to buy it but its not for sale.When i get my 63 cadillac finished im start on it then, restoring cars all day for a living you kinda get burnt out sometimes.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

on my 65 vert i have repop quarters and the body lines are diffrent than the doors the doors are a little more crisp body line well its hard to explain but if you get close you can tell the difference in the shape of the body line


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 24 2007, 07:33 PM~9295863
> *on my 65 vert i have repop quarters and the body lines are diffrent than the doors the doors are a little more crisp body line well its hard to explain but if you get close you can tell the difference in the shape of the body line
> *


that happens alot.


i have seen original sheet metal parts do that too. unfortunately the dies that do the stamping can get worn out ofter stamping thousands of panels. and sometimes if the raw steel isnt lubricated enough, it can stretch the metal, making creases and crowns appearing sharper than normal.




AND on top of it all, NOTHING is perfect. but the good thing about sheet metal is, you can work it and make it do anything you want it to do.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2007, 03:31 PM~9288278
> *i type like a badger saddled onto the back of a runaway missile.
> *



:roflmao: Whats up J


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

no complete 63 reproduction body's yet eh? lol


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 25 2007, 05:14 PM~9301286
> *no complete 63 reproduction body's yet eh? lol
> *


no



but they are working on the 64 repop body shell.





it would be EASY to make the 64 into a 63, all you gotta change is the back half of the quarter panels, the outer taillight panels and the tail panel. and a 64 shell, becomes a 63.


its not going to come with a front clip or trunk lid anyway. so turning the 64 into a 63, wouldnt be hard. from what i have been told, they arent going to do a 63, but since the changes are so easy, they might consider it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 26 2007, 01:56 PM~9308317
> *no
> but they are working on the 64 repop body shell.
> it would be EASY to make the 64 into a 63, all you gotta change is the back half of the quarter panels, the outer taillight panels and the tail panel. and a 64 shell, becomes a 63.
> ...



wouldn't the complete quarters need to be changed?...... how much do those body's run for anyway?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 26 2007, 03:01 PM~9308373
> *wouldn't the complete quarters need to be changed?...... how much do those body's run for anyway?
> *


just the rear half.


the front half is the same, the doors are the same.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

who the hell told you that?..... bodylines are completely different across the side....


a 64 the sides are more flat with that rectangle thats pressed inward..... and at the front and back the 64 is round where the 63 points..... the sides of a 63 are traingular the bodyline is towards the center....... im a g-body man and i know this..... (although i do own a 63) i give it to you the overall shape is similar.... the roof is the same... but nothing else is the same as far as body panels..... yeah maybe the hood and trunk would bolt up, but the bodylines are different.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

only way i see it possible is if you swap the quarter skins with a 63 quarter skins and put 63 front clip, doors, and trunk....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 26 2007, 12:56 PM~9308317
> *no
> but they are working on the 64 repop body shell.
> it would be EASY to make the 64 into a 63, all you gotta change is the back half of the quarter panels, the outer taillight panels and the tail panel. and a 64 shell, becomes a 63.
> ...


Ok tatoo let me ask your personal opinon,i have alot of older friends who have been doing car restoration for years.A few of them were at the shop the other day and a discussion came up about the way realestate has greatly depreciated over the last few years,one guy seems to think the classic car market will be next,while the other is telling him hes full of shit.Now both of these guys own alot of property and some badass rare cars,so how do you see it?Have you seen an increase in sales to the aftermarket world in the last few years or a decrease?I can not speak for the whole us but my understanding is in ga and fla alot of body shops is starving for work.I also do modern colision on top of restoration and i know the colision side has been real slow the last two years.I figured i would ask you b/c i know you work in the aftermarket restoration field.

ion work has been real slow the last two years.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well you weren't asking me, but i thought i would input

as far as real estate that is all depending on where you live, where i'm located the real estae market is booming more than ever in history!!! 

now the classic car market is world wide, personally i dont see it falling off any time soon, especially considering all the tv shows that are on these days, i owrk at a collision shop, and i work as a flat rate painter, menaing i get paid whatever the job cost is,if its 8 hrs and i get it done in 3hrs i still get paid 8, and vise versa(but that never happens, lol) today and yesterday for example i worked 7 hrs monday and got paid for 19hrs, today i worked 8hrs and got paid for 19.5hrs, so i guess you could say the collision business is booming too, lol, maybe you just need to move???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 26 2007, 07:11 PM~9310990
> *who the hell told you that?..... bodylines are completely different across the side....
> a 64 the sides are more flat with that rectangle thats pressed inward..... and at the front and back the 64 is round where the 63 points..... the sides of a 63 are traingular the bodyline is towards the center....... im a g-body man and i know this..... (although i do own a 63) i give it to you the overall shape is similar.... the roof is the same... but nothing else is the same as far as body panels..... yeah maybe the hood and trunk would bolt up, but the bodylines are different.
> *



same body line cept for the ends 

put some 64 doors on your 63 i bet all my chevies that they will match up seamlessly.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 27 2007, 07:44 PM~9320259
> *same body line cept for the ends
> 
> put some 64 doors on your 63 i bet all my chevies that they will match up seamlessly.
> *


yup, better stick to gbodies trick o treat!lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fenders are different.............


just looked at a pic of a 64 without the side trimmings........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 27 2007, 11:27 PM~9321370
> *fenders are different.............
> just looked at a pic of a 64 without the side trimmings........
> *


Ya fenders are. But if you splice a 64 and 63 fender verticaly down the middle wheel well it will have the Same body line of course the that's not a Fesable thing to do but will work. For the same reason 63 and 64 lower fender replacement patch pannels are the same.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 27 2007, 08:40 PM~9320211
> *well you weren't asking me, but i thought i would input
> 
> as far as real estate that is all depending on where you live, where i'm located the real estae market is booming more than ever in history!!!
> ...


Naw dude thats cool id like input from everyone,i know the bodyshop market in south ga has been dead and from what i hear the rest of the state and fla has not been doing very good either.I talked to one of my homies today who does uphostery work in ft myers fla and he said this as slow as he has ever been.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 26 2007, 08:11 PM~9310990
> *who the hell told you that?..... bodylines are completely different across the side....
> a 64 the sides are more flat with that rectangle thats pressed inward..... and at the front and back the 64 is round where the 63 points..... the sides of a 63 are traingular the bodyline is towards the center....... im a g-body man and i know this..... (although i do own a 63) i give it to you the overall shape is similar.... the roof is the same... but nothing else is the same as far as body panels..... yeah maybe the hood and trunk would bolt up, but the bodylines are different.
> *


your best bet is to go second guess someone else. 


like i said, all you gotta change is the rear half of the quarter panels, outer taillight panels and the tail panel (which is the part the trunk latch fits into)



I HAVE SEEN IT DONE. 


stick to g-bodies


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 27 2007, 09:27 PM~9319627
> *Ok tatoo let me ask your personal opinon,i have alot of older friends who have been doing car restoration for years.A few of them were at the shop the other day and a discussion came up about the way realestate has greatly depreciated over the last few years,one guy seems to think the classic car market will be next,while the other is telling him hes full of shit.Now both of these guys own alot of property and some badass rare cars,so how do you see it?Have you seen an increase in sales to the aftermarket world in the last few years or a decrease?I can not speak for the whole us but my understanding is in ga and fla alot of body shops is starving for work.I also do modern colision on top of restoration and i know the colision side has been real slow the last two years.I figured i would ask you b/c i know you work in the aftermarket restoration field.
> 
> ion work has been real slow the last two years.
> *


personally, i think since the invention of ebay, classic car prices will always keep going up. even if ebay shut down, the prices would still go up, because NOW alot of people know what "that old car in the backyard" is really worth.


good deals, are almost gone.


and with a 64, you dont need much of the original car anymore. everything is available to restore it. i have seen some of the WORST cars ever, come back to life and look perfect.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 26 2007, 08:14 PM~9311029
> *only way i see it possible is if you swap the quarter skins with a 63 quarter skins and put 63 front clip, doors, and trunk....
> *


63 and 64 doors are THE EXACT SAME.

the front half of the quarter panel is the EXACT SAME on a 63 and 64, only the back half is different.


front clips are different, hoods and trunks are different. 



EVERYTHING ELSE IS THE SAME.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 27 2007, 10:49 PM~9320318
> *yup, better stick to gbodies trick o treat!lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the info Tattoo-76


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

tatoo that is funny you found a coke bottle in the qtr panel. i found a pack of cigarettes smashed under the carpet and jute of a 64 mustang i was restoring years ago. and recently worked for GM at the arlinton plant building tahoes, subs, and escalades. and i see now how that sort of thing can happen. if you ever take the carpet out of one of those suvs and find change laying in the rear cargo seat area. it is mine! i want it back..... during breaks we would lay in the vehicles and change would fall out or people would leave newspapers in there and if the carpet guys were not in the mood they would just leave it there. we joked about leaving bobby pins in the rear of the law enforcement suvs we built just in case.

just recently had to drill new holes for a 2002 silverado pickup fender and it was a genuine gm part.
going back to the plant you are right fitment changes with each shift and each side of the vehicle orange or green. orange being left and green the right....thats just how the parts bins are coordinated. and also a refernce to the judges thing you mentioned. 
i worked a job at the plant installing the seat belt on the b pillar and a guy that worked the job before me worked that job for so long or i should say he had 25 plus years in so they reingineered his part to fit easier because he could not finish job in the alotted time before the vehicle left his footprint, point being? this guy dosent work at the janesville indiana plant at the same time where they make these SUV's as well. so i wonder what other jobs/parts could be modified for installer ease? UAW! baby...... so when you talk about the new vehicles parts not matching up well enough i completely understand. headlights.....nobody liked installing them so they always had a 89er working that job. and you can tell if you ever dismantle a front end on one of those suv's


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Dec 10 2007, 01:48 AM~9415208
> *tatoo that is funny you found a coke bottle in the qtr panel.
> *


i wasnt the one who found it, a friend of mine did.


it was actually in the rocker panel, towards the front fender. the original owner told my friend that she always heard a rattling noise under there.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2007, 11:58 PM~9415264
> *i wasnt the one who found it, a friend of mine did.
> it was actually in the rocker panel, towards the front fender. the original owner told my friend that she always heard a rattling noise under there.
> *


i swear i cut a rocker off a 62 and found like 5-10 pds of acorns in there and cant figure out how the hell all that got in there with no holes anywhere. if i had found a coke bottle i would have laughed my ass off.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 22 2007, 06:06 PM~9284109
> *The above rule doesnt apply to floors made by Experimetal, that is the company who produces the full floors with the braces already welded in, and that is the actual company who is manufacturing the brand new 1957 Chevy Convertible body that Cars Inc markets.
> *


I only have messed the the old sytle floors which come in 2 half then rear seat pan all the braces and then inner rockers all sepert. I have seen these floors with all that already put together on ebay for around 850-1200 have you used them? the ones already put together seams to me it would save alot more time and look more factory?? wouldnt have to weld down the center of the 2 halfs. do they fit well? you know any one that has used them? and feedback on those?

thanks


----------

